# Any Ordu riders out there



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Bought my first dedicated TT bike late this summer, an Ordu. Other bike is an Orca. Question for othr Ordu riders is do you use a disc wheel on the back for TT's. So far have just practiced on the Ordu, but plan on doing several TT's next year and have seen a few disc wheels on ebay at reasonable prices. Interested in your experience with the disc wheel.


----------



## DMoore (Feb 4, 2004)

*I have an Orca too...*

But my TT rig is an Abici Time Machine. I actually tried to order an Ordu last year (Orbea sponsors my team) but at that time nobody seemed to know if the long seatpost was actually available. By the time that was cleared up, I'd moved on to other projects and kept the Abici.

A disc wheel is a definite advantage in a TT. From what I've read the most important factor in a TT is position - that's the aerobars and frame geometry. Next is an aero wheelset - deep dish or tri spoke front with disc rear. Skin suit, shoe covers, helmet - everything helps a little, but aerobars and wheels are most of it.

Discs are fun to ride. They're noisy, since the disc seems to act like a drum head. It's impossible to sneak up on anyone when you'red riding a disc. They're heavier than normal spoked wheels, but it's not as big a difference as you'd expect, particularly if you get a lighter weight disc like a Zipp. Still, the point is aerodynamics, not weight, so even heavier discs (like Mavic) still help out quite a bit. I have a Zipp from a few years ago, pre-dimples.

The disc wheel is more sensitive to cross winds than a conventional wheel, but the front wheel is affected by cross winds far more than the rear. Front discs are for indoor track use only. I've ridden in some windy TT's, to the point that I took off my trispoke front. I still ran the disc, and the bike was controllable. Although I have to admit that a couple of gusts got my attention!

Bottom line is, I'd run a disc on virtually any TT course except an actual hill climb.


----------



## megmarc (Oct 7, 2005)

Thanks. You've confirmed my expectations, but good to hear from someone who has actually ridden with a disc. I know what you mean about the sound. On my first TT early last year on my Orca, pre Ordu, I got surprised and passed at the same time by a guy on a TT bike with a disc. First time I'd heard it and it really caught me off guard. Cant describe it until you hear it as someone goes by. The cross winds make sense, but seem to be the only drawback. Thanks. Hope to be racing with a disc next Spring.


----------

